# Dual motor setup - will it work?



## JerryMic (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello brilliant EV folks,

I have a HPEVS AC-50 motor and an AC-15 motor. Probably a dumb question but is it possible to speed match their shaft rpm vs. voltage so that I can run them in parallel (similar to the jeep in the link below - though the jeep is using dual ac-50s)?






Thank you


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

Possible? Sure. But it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to be honest. The AC-15 is a weak motor (30hp peak) and really doesn't add enough to make it worth the added cost of getting it to work with the extra parts you'd likely need. 

Also the input voltage for the inverters may be different. If that is the case, you would need to get a DC/DC converter to either step up or step down the pack voltage.

If you want to use both, instead of mating the two motors together, I would suggest using one motor to drive the front wheels and the other to drive the rear wheels.


----------

